# My Other Keeper Kids - Video added!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Aside from my few fishies, dogs, rabbit, thought I'd share photo's of a few of the reptiles I keep. Mo and Marshall (my Hogg Island Boa's) are in the classifieds FS due to landlord crackdowns, but I still get to keep a few!

Here's Dexter, my Dumeril's Boa. He's gained about 1200ish grams since I got him in June 



















Peter Parker, my Viper Gecko. He's grown about... an inch and a half since I got him a year ago  They only reach a max of 3 inches


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dexter looks like a fine specimen!!! Really great looking boa.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Lookit that fatty tail on peter parker!! Ha!! So cute.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> Lookit that fatty tail on peter parker!! Ha!! So cute.


I noticed that as well. Grete, is it full of fat for preparation for a drought, or is it to look like it's head in case of a predator attack?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Keri said:


> Lookit that fatty tail on peter parker!! Ha!! So cute.


Trade ya the cute lookin' fatty tail for a bubbles? 



effox said:


> I noticed that as well. Grete, is it full of fat for preparation for a drought, or is it to look like it's head in case of a predator attack?


Umm... it's fat/water storage in case of emergencies i(e. owner forgetting to pick up crickets). The thing I love about these guys is that they're so docile, chances of them dropping their tail or jumping are almost non-existent! Ohh, plus you can house a small colony in a 10G if you wanted


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Trade ya the cute lookin' fatty tail for a bubbles?


Even after she broke a tooth off in my hand today?? (nah, I still <3 her!)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great shots and gorgeous creatures. that boa... sigh.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome pics cant wait to see your others


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> great shots and gorgeous creatures. that boa... sigh.


Dexie's definitely a looker  and sweetheart at that. I can take him out, leave him on the bed for an hour, come back and he hasn't done anything other than get more comfortable. Dumeril's are great boa's, a shame they're not so popular


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My newest guy! Clark Kent the Pictus Gecko


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty cute looking gecko!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated with a video of my "dinosaur" (who was the one who referred to her as such??) eating a $20 snack


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Fixed the video so you can actually watch it now!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

A few of my hoggies were rehomed due to a lack of space, in exchange, I got another dumerils boa! I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it's a female. It has alot higher pinks than my guy Dexter.

Better photo's to come once crankypants sheds... he/she's in the blue right now


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

*Some updated photo's!*

Couple new photo's of the newer dumerils who was in shed when I picked him/her up.




























Peter Parker in his new digs



















Clark Kent.... there's no excuse for him, he's the pictus gecko jacked up on caffeine


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

your pets and pictures are awesome :O) darn landlords eh ??? i just got turned down for an apartment and i only mentioned my hermit crabs ... and i was just easing them into the fact i have 13 tanks of various fish and critters :O)


----------

